
Bad Stripe.js update takes down user websites - PaulJulius
https://twitter.com/tildedave/status/1179165047366410241
======
edwinwee
This is now fixed:
[https://twitter.com/stripestatus/status/1179172007218274304](https://twitter.com/stripestatus/status/1179172007218274304)

It was a bad deploy of Stripe.js that brought down the Stripe Dashboard. If
your site uses the global `webpackJsonp` instance, it could've caused errors
there too.

------
vesrah
We were affected by this, it appears resolved now.

------
tedtimbrell
We were tearing our hair out trying to figure out what this was, cloud flare
and sentry both went down too.

